# Beat the Picture Above



## Flareth

Pretty sure this game isn't on the forum...at least not recently, anyway.

Okay, here's how it goes. One person posts a picture of something, then the next poster posts a picture of something that can beat it, and the next poster posts a picture that defeats the previous one 

Okay...lemme show you an example. 

Poster One: -posts picture of Mudkip- 

Poster Two: -posts picture of Raichu- 

Poster 3: -posts picture of an earthquake- 

etc... 

So, let's begin shall we:


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## Chief Zackrai




----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## Blastoise Fortooate




----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## Starshine

Sticks pwn XD ( Yep, I did draw this for a project I'm working on. :D )


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate




----------



## Chief Zackrai




----------



## Mad MOAI




----------



## Flareth




----------



## Blastoise Fortooate




----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## Not Meowth




----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## Blastoise Fortooate




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## hopeandjoy




----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## hopeandjoy




----------



## Blastoise Fortooate




----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## Blastoise Fortooate




----------



## Cap'n Sofa




----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## Cap'n Sofa




----------



## Flareth




----------



## thunder




----------



## Lucas₇₅₅




----------



## Blastoise Fortooate




----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## Flareth

(Can't see the image, but judging by the name of the file....)


----------



## hopeandjoy




----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## Flareth




----------



## Blastoise Fortooate




----------



## ArceusPalkia916

FEAR THE GIRLSCOUT


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate




----------



## wyoming789




----------



## hopeandjoy




----------



## Blastoise Fortooate




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## Enkoe




----------



## Hogia




----------



## Yami Angel Christian




----------



## Barubu




----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## Yami Angel Christian




----------



## Blastoise Fortooate




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## Flareth




----------



## Blastoise Fortooate




----------



## Enkoe




----------



## Chief Zackrai




----------



## Phantom

I win, or rather he does.....


----------



## Chief Zackrai

for the win


----------



## Enkoe




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## Hogia

TAKE THAT, YOU OVERSIZED ORCA *shot*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

An oversized bird needs an oversized gun


----------



## Hogia

THIS BEATS EVERYTHING


----------



## Enkoe

MY DAMN GOD IT'S SHINY oh wait, it's one of those -always a shiny- shinies. Damn.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

FEAR THE DEATHSTRIKE MISSILE!!


----------



## Solid Rock

BlackWarGreymon could totally rip through that tank there!


----------



## wyoming789




----------



## Enkoe

IT HAS MAGNET PULL! >:D


----------



## Hogia

Don't ask how.


----------



## Enkoe




----------



## Hogia

IT'S ORIGINAL BOXART THEREFORE IT IS AWESOME 8L


----------



## Enkoe




----------



## Hogia




----------



## Enkoe




----------



## Hogia




----------



## Enkoe

Who wants Rayquaza ice cream with chocolate sauce and sprinkles for dessert tonight?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate




----------



## Enkoe

WTF is that?!?!?!


----------



## M&F




----------



## Crazy Linoone




----------



## Enkoe

^ Where's your image?


----------



## Hogia




----------



## Enkoe

It's female!


----------



## Hogia

And it's blue!


----------



## Enkoe

Heheheh...


----------



## Hogia




----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## Blastoise Fortooate




----------



## RespectTheBlade

The pen is mightier than the sword (or in this case, bullet)


----------



## Hogia




----------



## Enkoe




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## wyoming789




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## ProgMetal_64

The best way to kill a bug is to step on it :)


----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## Mad MOAI

Nah, the Mudkip likes the Kangaskhan. Just ask 18.


----------



## Darksong

It's a Fighting type. How can you complain? ;-)


----------



## Mad MOAI

(you shoulda put a Persian up there. Or maybe that goes BEFORE kangaskhan.)


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Instructions:

1. Insert Electrode, along with black powder.

2. light fuse

3. watch following explosion


----------



## ProgMetal_64

How do you top a cannon? With a bigger cannon, of course!


----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## Leaftail




----------



## Mad MOAI

Someone's gonna post a boot again. :U


----------



## ProgMetal_64

And you were expecting a boot...


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

Go look at a type chart if you don't get it.


----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## ...




----------



## RespectTheBlade

a lightning rod absorbs lightning, so...


----------



## wyoming789




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## RespectTheBlade

supernova!


----------



## ProgMetal_64

Black Hole!


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Big Bang!









(sorry, wrong big bang.)


----------



## Mad MOAI

Damp prevents explosions. OH WAIT IT'S CELL dang it.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

The frog's natural predator...


----------



## thunder




----------



## Flareth




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## Flareth




----------



## wyoming789




----------



## Yami Angel Christian

MELVIN'D!!!


----------



## Chief Zackrai

It's time to duel, sucker.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

HAH! My Custom Deck is nigh unbeatable, bitch!!


----------



## Mai




----------



## wyoming789




----------



## Mai

Magikarp out of water means food for the Starlys.


----------



## wyoming789




----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## Blastoise Fortooate




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## ProgMetal_64

(Demoltion hammer)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

(MC Hammer)


----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## ...




----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## Wargle

It's a Tazer. Google it.


----------



## wolftamer9

he's made of rubber! (how did that happen?) yohoho he took a... no, I can't finish it without going on an angry 4kids rant/rampage.


----------



## Hogia

D: *turns the other way*






PHOEEEEEEEEEEENIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIX


----------



## ...

Iz a real phoenix.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## Chief Zackrai




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## Mai




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## Mai




----------



## ...




----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## RespectTheBlade

(dont ask)


----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## Chief Zackrai




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## River




----------



## Chief Zackrai




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## Chief Zackrai




----------



## Wargle




----------



## ...




----------



## Superbird




----------



## Wargle

Self Explanitory

*ALTERITAVE IMAGE:*



PMD reference.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

hehe...


----------



## Wargle

A counter to both!







I REJECT YOUR EXISTENCE AND REMOVE YOUR POWERS!


----------



## Mai

I reject your Arceus. Mew is the true god.


----------



## River




----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## Chief Zackrai

do you know what an ocean is? LOTS O' WATER!


----------



## Kali the Flygon

*Whistles and hides*


----------



## ...

This just got ugly.


----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## ...

Anti-riot police.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

yup. molotov cocktail.


----------



## wyoming789

Behold, the might of the Silkie Bantam!


----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## Kali the Flygon




----------



## Mr Dude

Yes.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

too easy


----------



## Wargle

Fight Fire with Fire*shot*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## RespectTheBlade

Tornado + water =


----------



## Superbird




----------



## Wargle

Magama Armor prevents freezing*shot for merdiness*


----------



## Mai

It's super effective!


----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## Mai

Type chart.


----------



## Kali the Flygon




----------



## ...

Pwned.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

MELVIN'd! Jus MELVIN'd!! Absolutely MELVIN'd!!!


----------



## Mai




----------



## ProgMetal_64

EDIT: ninja'd AGAIN (twice in the last 3 minutes!)


----------



## ...




----------



## RespectTheBlade

you just got owned


----------



## ...




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## Flareth




----------



## Green

fall out boy o:


----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## ...

Judging by the file name...


----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## ...




----------



## Flareth

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fc/Hokusai_Dragon.jpg

(Image too big)


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I used ICE BEAM
it's SUPER EFFECTIVE


----------



## Flareth




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## zeKieranator

Only _he_ can destroy cities.


----------



## Superbird

It killed it once, it'll do it again...


----------



## ProgMetal_64

(Robots need no oxygen!)


----------



## RespectTheBlade

And optimus prime came to save the day


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Mr. Rogers in a blood-stained sweater.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

...before he got Melvin'd...


----------



## Starly

'bout to be murdered TT_TT


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

More Custom Deck magic!!!


----------



## Flareth




----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(Why do people keep posting fire inresponce to my cards?)


----------



## ProgMetal_64

(Here, it's not fire. Happy?)


----------



## Superbird

This is where your paper goes.


----------



## wyoming789




----------



## Starly

http://www.faqs.org/photo-dict/photofiles/list/3442/4577plunger.jpg


----------



## wyoming789




----------



## Starly




----------



## Leaftail




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## Flareth




----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Granted, I prefer Kingdom Hearts 1, but...


----------



## ProgMetal_64

(Sorry to inform you that you are now unable to play your game)


----------



## Flareth

Glue gun time!


----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## wyoming789

Grand Theft Walrus beats ALL!!!!11!!!1!!


----------



## ProgMetal_64

(I was waiting for the opportunity to post this and I finally got it...)


----------



## Missile

Lol, pwn't.


----------



## wolftamer9

anything can be edible.


----------



## Barubu

Third eye battle!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate




----------



## Barubu




----------



## Blastoise Fortooate




----------



## Barubu




----------



## ProgMetal_64

(It's kevlar if you can't tell...)


----------



## ArceusPalkia916




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## Thanks for All the Fish




----------



## Blastoise Fortooate




----------



## wolftamer9

CARD GAMES ON MOTORCYCLES!


----------



## Barubu




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## ArceusPalkia916

oh and Ryuk cant be shot.He only dies if he runs out of years left on his life since he gets half of the humans lifespan that he kills


----------



## Barubu




----------



## ArceusPalkia916

TEH FINGER HAS BEEN IMPALED!*cough*Back OT:


----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## ProgMetal_64

(Rock lobster)


----------



## Barubu




----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## Bombsii




----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Diabeetus


----------



## wyoming789




----------



## Chief Zackrai




----------



## Zippo12




----------



## Enkoe

(IMAGE)

All your images are broken FIX THEM NOW


----------



## ProgMetal_64

Enkoe said:


> (IMAGE)
> 
> All your images are broken FIX THEM NOW


They show up fine for me...


ANYWAY....in response to charizard's pic:


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## Hogia




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## Superbird




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## Zippo12




----------



## Flareth




----------



## Zippo12

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Flareth

Hehehehe....


----------



## wolftamer9

it's a screen stretcher. 'hehehe' yourself.


----------



## Zippo12




----------



## wolftamer9

freeze ray. ice > dragon


----------



## Zippo12




----------



## Flareth




----------



## wolftamer9

it contains "_lack of pokemon related things._"


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*snap*


----------



## Superbird

He fixes them ;)


----------



## ProgMetal_64

(He ate your apricorns...)


----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## Flareth




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## Flareth




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## ShadowUmbreon




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## wyoming789

Epik dans meuves!


----------



## RespectTheBlade

how many times do I have to post this *shot(with a shotgun, I might add)*


----------



## Zippo12




----------



## RespectTheBlade

Looks like your gun just jammed...


----------



## Flareth




----------



## wyoming789

Actual fish, its not a photoshop.  Same with my avatar.


----------



## Superbird




----------



## Zippo12




----------



## Flareth




----------



## Zippo12

I DREW AND PHOTOSHOPPED THIS SO DONT STEAL IT!!!


----------



## Superbird




----------



## wyoming789




----------



## wolftamer9

oh no I didn't.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Cuz there are ferret based myths you can't fluff... Er, bust!


----------



## Superbird




----------



## Yami Angel Christian




----------



## AtomicPokabu




----------



## Superbird




----------



## AtomicPokabu




----------



## wyoming789




----------



## AtomicPokabu




----------



## Superbird




----------



## AtomicPokabu




----------



## Zippo12




----------



## Superbird

Charizard=weak to rock.


----------



## Zippo12




----------



## AtomicPokabu




----------



## speedblader03




----------



## Superbird

That's what happenned to it.


----------



## Zippo12




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## ...




----------



## wyoming789




----------



## ProgMetal_64

(Sure, you can exercise, but if you eat too much candy, then...)


----------



## Superbird




----------



## AtomicPokabu




----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## AtomicPokabu




----------



## Green




----------



## AtomicPokabu




----------



## Green




----------



## Superbird




----------



## ProgMetal_64

((Will gladly chew up all of your plushes))


----------



## ...




----------



## Zippo12




----------



## Superbird




----------



## wyoming789




----------



## ProgMetal_64

LOLLERSKATES


----------



## Superbird




----------



## ...

It's all in the caption, not the pic.


----------



## Zippo12

LAWLZ


----------



## ...




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## Zippo12




----------



## Green




----------



## Zippo12

KronoGreen said:


>


NO! Morty pwns all!


----------



## Missile

Though Fighting doesn't affect Ghost, Machamp is still watching Morty...DUN DUN DUNNN


----------



## Green




----------



## Missile

It pwns everything. ALL HAIL MAGIKARP.


----------



## Green

old joke is old.


----------



## Missile

Go ahead, Whiscash me.


----------



## Green




----------



## Missile




----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## Missile

Articuno, because It's so much better.


----------



## Green

(ZAPDOS |DDDDDD;)


----------



## Missile

Scizor's like, my second favorite Pokemon. I dun wanna hurt it...

Oh, well. MOLTRES! >D


----------



## Green




----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## Missile

You're killing me, Zangviper.


----------



## AtomicPokabu




----------



## Missile

Charmeleon for the heck of it.


----------



## Zippo12




----------



## Missile

Charizard608 just won the internet.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## Zippo12




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## Zippo12

This scares Mini_Moonwalker, but this pic is funny! =3


----------



## ProgMetal_64

EDIT: Ninja'd, dammit.


----------



## Missile

EDIT: I was Ninja'd like, _FIVE TIMES._ Oh, God. I fail. Oh well. Twitter's still up. :x








charizard608 said:


> This scares Mini_Moonwalker, but this pic is funny! =3


THAT IS NAWT FUNNY. IT'S HORRIFYING.


----------



## Zippo12

Awwww, Morty's sleeping.


----------



## Missile

Morty can't handle _the Thriller..._ *crosses fingers that I'm not Ninja'd* EDIT: HA. Not Ninja'd. o3o I iz feel happy. Except this picture scared the crap out of me. There's a reason I really don't watch the Thriller music video, ya know. o_O





BOO. o3o


----------



## ProgMetal_64

EDIT: What? Ninja'd AGAIN? Geez, people, have some patience! 







(And the Thriller can't handle the Smooth Crminal!))


----------



## Missile

Bad can handle it. <3


----------



## Flareth




----------



## Missile

Ka-boom.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## Zippo12

Morty: Iz a Ho-Oh!
Eusien:Noooo!!!!


----------



## Missile

EDIT: NINJA'D AGAIN. FANTASTIC. Oh well, the boot will squish the small people. o3o


----------



## Zippo12

Mini_Moonwalker said:


> EDIT: NINJA'D AGAIN. FANTASTIC. Oh well, the boot will squish the small people. o3o


*wibble* u squished Chibi Morty.... T-T


----------



## Missile

charizard608 said:


> *wibble* u squished Chibi Morty.... T-T


Did I do that? o3o Awww....


----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## Missile




----------



## Superbird




----------



## Missile




----------



## ProgMetal_64

(You figure it out...)


----------



## Flareth




----------



## Zippo12




----------



## Superbird

The source.


----------



## Zippo12

I have no idea what the heck this says. xD


----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## Superbird




----------



## Zippo12




----------



## Flareth




----------



## ProgMetal_64

(it beats Ludicolo)


----------



## Flareth




----------



## Superbird




----------



## Flareth




----------



## Superbird




----------



## ignore_this_acct

^can't see picture


----------



## Zippo12




----------



## Superbird




----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## Zippo12




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## Superbird

I couldn't resist.


----------



## ProgMetal_64




----------



## Superbird




----------



## Chief Zackrai




----------



## Zippo12

Zackrinian said:


>


o my god that is _freakin'_ scary.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Cuz we all need an archrival!!!


----------



## ignore_this_acct




----------



## Zippo12

hehe, lawlz.


----------



## ignore_this_acct




----------



## funtubs




----------



## ignore_this_acct

Link of awesome


----------



## funtubs

Blackout


----------



## ignore_this_acct

The plug fell out, so I put it back in.


----------



## funtubs

TOO MUCH POWER!


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Powers out again. We'll have to use candles.
Its all Starwars's fault.


----------



## funtubs




----------



## Zippo12




----------



## Superbird

eaten.


----------



## funtubs




----------



## Zippo12

DIE!!!


----------



## funtubs




----------



## Zippo12




----------



## Lord Shyguy




----------



## Superbird

Too big.


----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## Chief Zackrai

well, how do you beat the Ziggy H-bomb?







I suppose it eats it... or something.


----------



## funtubs




----------



## Starly




----------



## funtubs




----------



## wolftamer9

melted glass: one of the coolest substances on earth.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Hey, not a shotgun this time!


----------



## ProgMetal_64

They'll fix your window!


----------



## Starly




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## Superbird




----------



## funtubs

Look at the weaknesses and resistances


----------



## Bidoofish




----------



## funtubs




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## Flareth

Anything can beat an X. :3


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Linky link


----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## funtubs




----------



## RespectTheBlade

Fire beats steel.


----------



## Superbird




----------



## ignore_this_acct




----------



## RespectTheBlade




----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## Flareth




----------



## Superbird




----------



## Flareth




----------



## funtubs




----------



## Vipera Magnifica




----------



## Starly

Technically


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I used...


----------



## Flareth




----------



## wolftamer9

oh wait, eclipse is third in the series, isn't it? pardon me for not being a twilight expert.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

side note: 500TH post. w00t.


----------



## Superbird




----------



## Flareth




----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## ignore_this_acct




----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Death comes for us all in the end!


----------



## ignore_this_acct




----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## Yami Angel Christian




----------



## Flareth




----------



## Superbird




----------



## ignore_this_acct




----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Hopefully you'll understand why...


----------



## Flareth

(You hotlinked....soooo~ xDDD)


----------



## ignore_this_acct




----------



## Yami Angel Christian




----------



## Aethelstan




----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I've recently gained an interest in demotivational posters, so...


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Study this Vulcan!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Sometimes, one word is all you need!


----------



## Hogia




----------



## Yami Angel Christian

We all seem to be going with demotivational posters, aren't we? Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Hogia




----------



## wolftamer9

PANDAMAN


----------



## Hogia

*facepalm*


----------



## Hyozanryu




----------



## Hogia




----------



## ...

:(


----------



## xxMortyxx




----------



## The Awesome Arceus

Hogia said:


>


^lawlz






^if u dont get it, a car was getting chased by the police and the car parked in a parking spot and the police car kept going. XD


----------



## Hogia

The Awesome Arceus said:


> ^if u dont get it, a car was getting chased by the police and the car parked in a parking spot and the police car kept going. XD


^Win


----------



## Flareth




----------



## Drage




----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## SonicNintendo




----------



## Drowzee64




----------



## Gryzalb




----------



## SonicNintendo




----------



## Drowzee64




----------



## Gryzalb




----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## Gryzalb




----------



## Bombsii




----------



## Gryzalb




----------



## SonicNintendo




----------



## Hogia




----------



## Lord of the Fireflies




----------



## Sypl




----------



## Lord of the Fireflies




----------



## wolftamer9




----------



## Lord of the Fireflies




----------



## Green

(lmao that used to be my facebook picture)


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

read: Gravity


----------



## Legos




----------



## SonicNintendo

∏


----------



## Flareth




----------



## Luxcario

l


----------



## Starship Trooper




----------



## Tomboy




----------



## hyphen




----------



## Zero Moment




----------



## hyphen

D:


----------



## sv_01




----------

